# What is the font on this Merckx jersey?



## Cronorider (8 Aug 2017)

Thinking about having a custom jersey done in a classic style and really like this Eddy Merckx. What do you think the lettering font style is? Thanks

Edit - hope this works



View media item 9687


----------



## Alan Frame (9 Aug 2017)

Invisible?


----------



## Bollo (9 Aug 2017)

Comic Sans


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> Invisible?



Scratching my head...


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Comic Sans



NO!! Comic Sans hadn't even been invented back then FFS


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2017)

Hint: You forgot to post a picture of the jersey!


----------



## jefmcg (9 Aug 2017)

Futura


----------



## Ian H (9 Aug 2017)

Being back in the day, it's probably a hand-drawn approximation of a typeface. But it would be nice to actually see what you're talking about.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2017)

Emperors new clothes.


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hint: You forgot to post a picture of the jersey!



It shows up for me...


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

I posted the picture in Media, and it shows up for me in preview so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Bollo (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> It shows up for me...


Not for us. Hence the lolz and bants responses. Media set to private?


----------



## Alan Frame (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> It shows up for me...



There you go then, Cronorider Exclusive font


----------



## jefmcg (9 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Media set to private?


I'd guess so


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2017)

Take your pick..


----------



## Ian H (9 Aug 2017)

Funny how you never see Merckx wearing a Merckx jersey. Is there something we should know?


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Okay I've looked everywhere and can't find setting to change media permissions


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Should be a pic here - can anybody see it?

View media item 9687


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2017)

@Cronorider This is what everyone else is seeing:






Use the 'Upload a file' button at the foot of the page (next to 'Post reply'), to post an image to the thread.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2017)

Ian H said:


> Funny how you never see Merckx wearing a Merckx jersey. Is there something we should know?



Don't know, but I've seen pictures of him riding a Merckx bike.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

Consistent letter-setting wasn't really a thing back then so you'd see differences in text between jerseys. 

Tracing whatever it is you want in illustrator would give you a truly faithful representation.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What about if you want other letters, that you haven't already seen?



You could have an educated guess based on what you already have I suppose.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2017)

I have to identify fonts fairly often for various reasons.

I use these two sites:
https://www.fontsquirrel.com/matcherator
http://www.identifont.com/identify.html (the wizard on this is great)


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2017)

This site is often worth trying - the results of the automated search can be a bit hit and miss but there's also a forum where you can ask for a differently educated opinion:
https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I use these two sites:
> https://www.fontsquirrel.com/matcherator



Ah! That looks better than WTF...

It gives me this for the Faema logo, which looks like a reasonable match, give or take a few details:


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Ah! That looks better than WTF...
> 
> It gives me this for the Faema logo, which looks like a reasonable match, give or take a few details:
> View attachment 367211



That's not the one but it's pretty cool


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have to identify fonts fairly often for various reasons.
> 
> I use these two sites:
> https://www.fontsquirrel.com/matcherator
> http://www.identifont.com/identify.html (the wizard on this is great)



Great sites - I'm getting closer but haven't quite got it yet


----------



## jefmcg (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Great sites - I'm getting closer but haven't quite got it yet


You won't get it exactly. As people have said up thread, logos would be individually drawn, not typeset. 

Eg years ago, I saw a specification for the DEC logo. The two "I"s are different. 






But you will find a font that gives you the same feeling as the jersey.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

What's the actual logo you're looking for, not seen it uploaded yet?


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What's the actual logo you're looking for, not seen it uploaded yet?



Try this? Let me know - should be an orange jersey that says MOLTENI on a black background

View media item 9687


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Try this? Let me know - should be an orange jersey that says MOLTENI on a black background
> 
> View media item 9687


There's no image


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Try this? Let me know - should be an orange jersey that says MOLTENI on a black background
> 
> View media item 9687



Not quite.


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> There's no image



Okay not sure what I am doing wrong


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> This?
> View attachment 367216



That's the one


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

Do you mean this?


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> View attachment 367218


 
Yup


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

You can see how the O is flattened at the top and bottom - haven't been able to find that yet


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

Judging by the description at https://www.prendas.co.uk/products/santini-molteni-arcore-retro-summer-cycling-jersey it seems even Prendas had to adjust common fonts to make it work.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Keep those TMNs coming.



Mine is different to yours


----------



## Ian H (9 Aug 2017)

Find a close enough font; type your word; turn it into an image; adjust in photoshop or similar as required.


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> How custom are you wanting it? I ask because that jersey is available off the peg.



No the words on the jersey will be totally different - just would like to have the vintage style


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Ian H said:


> Find a close enough font; type your word; turn it into an image; adjust in photoshop or similar as required.



Good idea - thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Close enough for freeform jazz



If free jazz is your scale, then this would be counted as close enough.


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Judging by the description at https://www.prendas.co.uk/products/santini-molteni-arcore-retro-summer-cycling-jersey it seems even Prendas had to adjust common fonts to make it work.



Interesting note about the font used - they called it the 'Molteni' font. That's a beautiful jersey - I will have to put that on my Xmas wish list.


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Right. Can we start guessing what they will be now?



LOL - I can see where this is going to go...


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Interesting note about the font used - they called it the 'Molteni' font. That's a beautiful jersey - I will have to put that on my Xmas wish list.



You are talking about the cat jersey, right?


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You are talking about the cat jersey, right?



ARF ARF


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

Pretty close: http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/emtype/geogrotesque/semibold/


----------



## Cronorider (9 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Pretty close: http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/emtype/geogrotesque/semibold/



Very close - thanks


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Will it displace the Dukla Prague away kit?



Are you the one with Scalextric?


----------

